# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Sarcophyton elegans

## João Magano



----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá João, essa foto parece-me ser de um _Sarcophyton elegans_  :Admirado:

----------


## João Magano

Feito  :SbOk3: .

----------

